# What age do dart frogs stop laying eggs



## jop371 (Mar 7, 2016)

Hi guys,

I can find lots of information on when a dart frog will become mature enough to breed but I can’t find anything regarding how long they’ll breed for/ able to lay eggs. Do they carry on laying until they die or is there usually a finite number of years they can do this for? 

Any help, thoughts or experiences would be great!


----------



## jtherr (Nov 2, 2017)

There are many reports of dart frogs that are 15 years old and still breeding successfully with viable offspring. There may come a point where the fecundity of a pair decreases with age, but they will continue to reproduce as long as the conditions are right.


----------



## davecalk (Dec 17, 2008)

Isn't it when they reach Frogenopause? 

Personally I'd trust jtherr's post just a little bit more.


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

There are some zoological institutions that have reported fertility in their dart frogs past 20 years of age. And that there was no loss of viability or slow down in laying.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

varanoid said:


> There are some zoological institutions that have reported fertility in their dart frogs past 20 years of age. And that there was no loss of viability or slow down in laying.


Some of the old timers have reported frogs in the mid-20s without any sign of senescence. 

some comments 

Ed


----------

